

Shit Programmers Say - philipn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WZr6fvtEgk

======
mrsebastian
A corollary: <http://images.cryhavok.org/d/2471-1/WTFs+per+Minute.jpg>

------
tekromancr
Yup! Nailed it.

